# Duke of Mistra



## peter.darlington (Jan 8, 2006)

M.V.Duke of Mistra
Could any one help me with a photo of the Duke of Mistra.
Thanks


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Peter,
Can't help you with the DUKE[1960],but with a shot of the ATLANTIC FURY as she was renamed in 1965,hope this helps.


----------



## Bill Wheatley (Aug 17, 2010)

*Bill Wheatley*



peter.darlington said:


> M.V.Duke of Mistra
> Could any one help me with a photo of the Duke of Mistra.
> Thanks


I cant help you with any pic's of the Duke of Mistra but I did sail on her as an SOS from 29/11/62 to 06/10/63.


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

This one?

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships D/slides/Duke of Mistra-01.html


----------



## David Lorimer (Dec 9, 2005)

I have several B&W photos taken on board during a fishmeal trip from Callao to Rotterdam. PM me if these would help.


----------



## Clive Wilson (Apr 6, 2014)

*Photo Of Duke of Mistra*



peter.darlington said:


> M.V.Duke of Mistra
> Could any one help me with a photo of the Duke of Mistra.
> Thanks


Yes I have one I was on when it was quite new unfortunately this photo I found on the internet it does look a bit of a rust bucket. Clive


----------

